

How I Made $1000 Without Really Trying - tomcreighton
http://tomcreighton.com/2012/01/how-i-made-1000-without-really-trying/

======
aqme28
It sounds more like you worked hard for two weeks to make that $1000 over a
6-month period. That sounds like trying to me. Of course, there's nothing
wrong with trying to make money.

------
sjtgraham
I would have been more interested in reading "How I made $100,000 by trying".

------
joshuahedlund
You proved that it's possible to produce a scalable digital product in a short
amount of time. That's always encouraging to all of us who are trying to do
the same. However, the fact that you presumably haven't created another one
since then also proves how hard it is.

~~~
tomcreighton
True enough. The 'build it once, sell it forever' aspect is pretty compelling
- but you do need that up-front effort. Unfortunately I haven't been able to
muster the extra time since then to make something new.

------
tomcreighton
To everybody in this thread: I absolutely should have marketed the hell out of
this thing. What was interesting to me was the uptake without putting in that
effort. I agreed whole-heartedly that I would have had much better results if
I had actually done things 'properly'.

------
sopooneo
LABEL YOUR AXIS. please.

